# Internet connection check in C++



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wanted to know that how to can i a c++ program that can check for an active internet connection.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

This should help.

*stackoverflow.com/questions/965921...ction-or-check-internet-connection-constantly


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 12, 2012)

These results relate to a mac computer. I use a computer PC. Anyways, i don't know c++ very well, it would very helpful if someone can give me a coding from start to end of the program because i have tried many programs but errors occur about something or the other is not declared and i am not able to find which header or function, etc. i should use.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 12, 2012)

In that case Learn C++ first.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> In that case Learn C++ first.



I am learning c++, but i just wanted this kind of a software.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

I can understand. But no one will write the program for you here.

If you can post your attempt, everyone would be happy to correct it. But if you simply ask to write the program for you, everyone will avoid the thread as you can see yourself.


----------

